
Microsoft finally gives Teams what it needs to take on Slack: A free version - victorbojica
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2018/07/microsoft-finally-gives-teams-what-it-needs-to-take-on-slack-a-free-version/
======
robertcope
Is Teams really a Slack competitor? I don't see it that way. I use Slack
constantly to work with my team, and Teams isn't even close to offering the
same functionality; it's not even in the same category of product, IMHO. I
admit that I may be missing something entirely.

